# Imperial Armour 9 Sex



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just checking out the rules in IA9.

It includes heroes from the Chapter Involved.

Chaplain Dreadnought Titus (Howling Griffons)
As normal Chaplain Dreadnought with an Assault Cannon, or (strangely) a single Lascannon. I think this is an error, but still. All Friendly SM within 12" are Fearless. Cost a Rhino with Extra Armour less than a Land Raider.

Lugft Huron (Astral Claws/Tyrants Legion) He's fucking quality - 

All Allied Space Marines can use his Leadership (doesn't specify for what, exactly, so includes for Perils of the Warp), and can reroll to sieze the Initiative.

Ordnance 2 Orbital Bombardment

Once per game, at the end of the turn when he's died, roll a 2+, and he returns back with 1 wound.

And his Lightning Claw causes successful invulnerable saves to be rerolled.

And, of course, he has a 2+/4++ Save, and a Heavy Flamer, as well as a single Honour Guard unit (although you can't take another Chapter Master).

As a Tyrants Legion Commander, you can include a Single SM Elites Choice in his special army, and an Honour Guard as well, if you wish. He costs the same as a Land Raider minus two Hunter Killer Missiles.

Captain Corien Sumatris (Astral Claws)

+1 WS, -1 BS, MC'd Power sword, Storm Shield, Digital Weapons, can take a Command Squad.

He and any unit he joins has Furious Charge and +2 attacks instead of +1 on the charge. Allied non IC's within 12" gain +1 WS. He has a 12" Storm Bolter. Costs the same as a Captain with Two Relic Blades and a Meltabomb.

Armenneus Valthex (Astral Claws)
Master of the Forge (no other MotF may be taken), Conversion Beamer. 5+ Ward Save, 3 attacks, Power Weapon, 5+ Invulnerable

He and One friendly squad for free may upgrade their Bolters, Bolt Pistols and Storm Bolters to Poisoned 2+, and rerolls failed Blessings of Omnissiah. Costs the same as a Captain with Relic Blade, Combi Melta and Meltabomb.

Anton Narvaez (Marines Errant)
Captain, Power Weapon, Bolt Pistol. Master Crafted Plasma Gun. Iron Halo is upgraded to a 3+, but if it's failed and he survives, roll a dice, on a 4+, it continues to work, 1-3, it cannot be used for the rest of the battle. Can take a Command Squad. Scout, and Move Through Cover.

One Tactical Squad has Move Through Cover and Scout, and when playing Boarding Actions, has a 5+ Invulnerable, although they cannot run.

Costs the same as a Captain with Relic Blade, and Melta Bombs.

Sevrin Loth (Red Scorpions)
Librarian, can use 3 Psychic Powers a turn (knows Smite, Machine Curse, The Avenger, Quickening, and Vortex), Artificer Armour, Psychic Hood, Fearless, can take an Honour Guard.

Can choose to use a Psychic Power attempt to turn his armour into a 2+ Invulnerable Save. Costs the same as the Land Raider Minus a Rhino with EA.

Carab Culln (Red Scorpions)
Chapter Master, can't take another Chapter Master, costs the same as a Land Raider minus a Rhino and a Meltabomb. 4 Attacks, Eternal Warrior, Terminator Armour, Teleport Homer, MC Storm Bolter, can take an Honour Guard, Friendly Red Scorpions within 12" add +1 to combat resolution. 

Chapter Tactics drops Combat Tactics to allow Tactical Squads to drop the Vet Sergeants for Apothecaries (but they don't have to, so you have some with Sergeants and Some with Apothecaries) for free.

His sword is a MC Relic Blade, and if he has higher WS than opponents, adds the difference between the two. (so usually +1 to +3 attacks).

Tarnus Vale (Fire Angels)
Captain, Chainsword, BP, Plasma Pistol, Meltabombs, costs the same as a Leman Russ with Extra Armour and a Hunter Killer Missile.

His Chapter Tactics exchanges Combat Tactics for Tank Hunters, and Rhinos+RBacks get Extra Armour for free. He and any unit he joins is stubborn. Any "Tank" vehicle he's transported in gains Tank Hunters if you use his Chapter Tactics. 

Lias Issodon (Raptors)
Captain, -1 WS, +1 BS, Power Armour, Power Sword, Bolt Pistol, Assault 2/Heavy 4 Range 30 Bolter, Chapter Master (costs same as a Captain with a Melta bomb and Rhino), enemies -1 to reserve rolls, Combat Tactics give stealth. Before the battle, one enemy non IC model takes D6 AP- Wounds/Glancing Hits. 

Malakim Phoros (Lamenters)
Chapter Master (costs same as Tarnus Vale), 4 Attacks, Artificer Armour, MC'd Power Weapon, 6" S8 AP1 Melta Pistol, He and Any Lamenters unit joined becomes Fearless, enemy units must reroll successful morale checks to avoid falling back from combat with him, counts as a Blood Angel for all intents and purposes (and can be used as a Special Character as such with them, and his Honour Guard is chosen from there, rather than Vanilla). If he loses a wound, becomes Raged (as does any unit he joins), and gains +1 S and A (on the charge, he has a total of 7 S5 MC'd Power Weapon attacks).

Mordaci Blaylock (Novamarines)
Captain (costs same as a Land Raider Minus a Rhino with Extra Armour and Hunter Killer), Terminator Armour, MC'd Chainfist, Storm Bolter, he and any joined squad cannot be pinned, and can pass or fail any morale check they need to make. Terminator and Terminator Assault Squads becomes Scoring (but stay elite). 

Elam Courbray (Fire Hawks)
Captain (Costs the same as above, but +2 HK Missiles), Jump Pack, Rending Power Weapon. May choose instead to make a single S8 Rending Power Weapon Attack, Chapter Tactics is the same as Vulkans, AND Vanguard Squads become Scoring. He and any Jump Pack unit he joins gains Counter Attack and Hit and Run, his Command Squad can take Jump Packs for the same cost as a Rhino with Extra Armour. He must however direct his move in to base contact and make his attacks against enemy IC's. 

________________

The Tyrants Legion List is the following:

Special Rules
Tyrant Legion - Cover Saves gained by SM when its granted by an Auxilia unit is at +1 - although the Auxilia suffers D3 wounds in it's stead. 

HQ
Huron (as in IA)
Legion Centurion (Vet Sergeant with 2 wounds - has a rule similar to ATSKNF which applies to none SM units in the army, causing wounds to make an example. If 1500+ Pts, at least 1 becomes compulsory).

Auxilia Command (Like a shit Guard Command Squad - no orders, instead, Auxilia's within 18" may use the Commanders Ld (8) for Morale and Pinning tests unless they're falling back).

ELITES
Corpse Takers (Apothecary + Servitors, enemy Space Marines wiped out within 12" of the unit counts as double KPs)
Marauder Squads (Auxilia, Combat Specialists, can take 2 Ogryns, have Special Roles like Storm Troopers, 2 can take power weapons as can the Chief)
Retaliators (Assault Marines without Jump Packs, Combat Shields, can take Power Weapons, and Heavy Bolters (among others), and have Void Armour (5+ Invuln, no running) when playing Boarding Action, Can take Dedicated Rhino/RBack)

DEDICATED TRANSPORT
Rhino/RBack (SM only)
Chimera (Auxilia only, can upgrade to TL HB or Autocannon)
Trojan (artillery transport)

TROOPS
Legion Cohort (SM, with BP, Bolt Gun, and CCW, All Special and Heavy Weapons cost, can take up to 20, can take 1 heavy/special weapon for every 5 models (i.e 20 Marines, = 4 HBolters, or 4 Flamers etc)
1+ Auxilia (Conscripts, can always rally if prefect is still alive)
Auxilia Armsmen (Basic Guardsmen, up to 20 in size, for every 10, can take a HWT (no Lascannon), if stationary, all Lasguns+Shotguns reroll 1's to hit, but may not assault)

FAST ATTACK
Legion Hunters (SM Bikers, 1 every 5 may exchange for special weapons, counter attack)
Hellhound Tank Squadron (Hellhounds only)
Sentry Gun Battery (3-6 Tarantulas, TL HB's, MM, TL Lascannon, or TL AssCan)
Arvus Lighters (1-3 per choice, Fast Skimmer/Flyer, 10 All round, can carry 12 models (and can carry Terminators and equivalent sized for 2 slots). ALthough chosen together, deploy independently, can upgrade one Improvised Weapon Mounts (TL Multilaser, 2x Hellstrike, TL Autocannon, 2x TL Heavy Stubber

HEAVY SUPPORT
Battle Tank Squadron (LRBT, Annihilator (TL Lascannon), Exterminator). 
Siege Defence Squadron (Thunderer (BS3 Heavy Armoured Vindicator), Medusa, Basilisk)
Artillery Barrage (1 per 2000pts in Apoc, When available, choose a point on the table. From there resolve scatter (2D6) and effects. Bombard Strike (7" S8 AP3), Basilisk (5", S9 AP3), or Mortar (3x3", S4 AP6). All cause Pinning
Auxilia Fire Support (BS2 Heavy Weapon Squads, no Lascannon)
Naval Fleet Detachment (1-3 Thunderbolt, Lightning or Vulture in a Squadron - same as IA8 Guard Variants otherwise (so, potentially 3x3 Vultures with 4x Rocket Pods = 36 Ordnance Templates a turn)
Astral Claws Support (All normal SM Heavy Support options, 1 per Legion Cohort squad)
Auxilia Heavy Ordnance (Static Heavy Artillery, either Earthshaker or Medusa)

______________________

Apoc Datasheets
Iron Examplar Command Spearhead (SM Captain, Command Squad, Land Raider/Variant, and 2-4 Land Raiders/Variants with a Veteran/Terminator Squad. Each Land Raider ignores the first none Destroyer Penetrating hit per battle, each squad is Stubborn within 6" of their Land Raider)

Reaper Angelis Assassination Force (1-3 Thunderhawk Gunships, each must fill its hold, (minimum 20, maximum 30 models) with at least 1 IC, with the rest as normal Tac, Command, Honour, Terminator, Term Assault, Sternguard, Assault, or Vanguard Squads. Aren't included in Strategic Reserve or normal reserve, choose when to be deployed between turns 1-3. Gains Trophy Kill Strategem if chosen model is killed by the formation, are fearless will target is alive, and can reroll "to wound" rolls of 1 when targeting the trophy kill)

Blood Pride Battle Squadron (1 Baneblade/Stormlord, and 4-8 Leman Russ. When targetting the rear armour, additional +1 on Damage chart, Baneblade/Stormlord is BS4)

All in all, a very nice book. Hope this helps, I'll be happy to answer any questions based on the rules or Background.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

That was great sex.

Whats the background like in terms of quality of writing. The previous IA books were really quite good imo.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

looks like an IA worth getting, but then its FW rules, so it would be, since there fun.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> looks like an IA worth getting, but then its FW rules, so it would be, since there fun.


I think the most fun you can have with this book is using the Tyrants Legion as a Pre-Heresy type army. You've now got (somewhat) legit rules for mixing IG with SM. Fun times for all.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It is indeed a very sexy book and has re-ignited my interest in my SM Army, and because I also have a large IG army I'm doubly happy.

Tons of inspiration for Apoc/narrative - based games in it, and the colour plates are fantastic, especially the ones where the Marines are wearing pre-heresy armour.

A quality product all round...part II will be a must buy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I will have to add the book to my next FW order by the sounds of it, any models spotted in it that ar enot out yet? someone mentioned a preheresy terminator in its pages?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

That's the one of the Termi with the old style LC's..they look like the hook/claw the shape - changing terminator in Terminator 2 used to climb the the rear of the car when Arnie & Co were escaping from the Asylym (hope that helps). Also has studded S/Pads.

page 51 anyway..I have seen pics of it elsewhere on the web.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

There are a couple of scans going around on line. I've seen a couple of them on /TG/. This might be the first IA I buy.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Huron was such a Badass. Then one Melta blast, BOOM, hes a overprice CSM Lord with a 5++ , few attacks, and WT that gets shutdown by Psy Hoods. WTF happen Huron


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Huron was such a Badass. Then one Melta blast, BOOM, hes a overprice CSM Lord with a 5++ , few attacks, and WT that gets shutdown by Psy Hoods. WTF happen Huron


Just goes to show that being Imperial is being awesome.



HOBO said:


> Tons of inspiration for Apoc/narrative - based games in it, and the colour plates are fantastic, especially the ones where the Marines are wearing pre-heresy armour.
> 
> A quality product all round...part II will be a must buy.


Too right - Fire Hawks (well, Elam Courdray, mainly), Culln and Huron are awesome. I'm still a sucker for MkIV armour though. It's like Beakies on steroids.



Stella Cadente said:


> looks like an IA worth getting, but then its FW rules, so it would be, since there fun.


Definately. I wasn't sure - I always thought this was the most boring campaign in history (reminds me of Saturday morning cartoons with Brightly coloured super heroes turning bad and new brightly coloured super heroes stopping them just before the end. Plus, the Heresy had been done before), but it's quite safe to say, that Astral Claws, Red Scorpions, Mantis Warriors and the Fire Angels are my favourites.



Abomination said:


> That was great sex.
> 
> Whats the background like in terms of quality of writing. The previous IA books were really quite good imo.


Decent. However, it's fairly obvious it's not got Warwick Kinrade's touch - and I'm not too sure about the Blue design. It's just a bit too busy - reminds me of White Dwarf. IA3-8 had perfected the appearance, but that blue seems to have been put in just to be "different", and IMHO, it doesn't work.



bitsandkits said:


> I will have to add the book to my next FW order by the sounds of it, any models spotted in it that ar enot out yet? someone mentioned a preheresy terminator in its pages?


Yup. I've just gone through, and this is what I've found, after just going through - 

Ironclad Dreadnought Chainfist (unsure - it looks like Triangular Chainsword)
The Forementioned LC Terminator (it's not the Pre Heresy "Cataphract" type Terminator with the Huge Shoulder Pads, but has the same knobbles that you have Mk5 Heresy Power Armour)

That's what I could see. In addition, there are somethings I'd imagine would become available due to popular demand, or "makes sense".

The Colour Profiles suggest moulded armour plates for Land Raiders and Rhino Variants, as well as moulded P and T armour (similar to the Torso's for the Sanguinary Guard)
Moonscape Terrain
Special Characters Listed (including a Chapter Master Culln?)
Moulded Shoulder Pads and Doors for Vehicles
Renegade Guard (less Chaos Guard, just traitor Guard)
Sentry Guns with AssCans
Arvus Lighter WMIK's

__________

For Battles, highlights include Massacre of Bellerophon's Fall (Loyalists have 3 HQ, Traitors can freely Swap HS slots for FA slots, Traitors must kill all 3 HQ's, sort of a mini Istvaan), Murder of Sagan (Cities of Death, Traitor Rhino's must drive into enemy force - if 4 are placed there, then game over, Loyalists have 25% less pts as well), Angstrom Incident (Planetstrike, Loyalist 3K pt attackers must destroy Traitor 2K pt 3 Cargo Shuttles), and Traitors Gate (7.5K a side, Loyalist gets a Reaver, Traitors get Fortress Walls, if played as a campaign, winner of previous missions gets Strategems).

Boarding Actions are awesome - a few mates and me are looking to create an Apocalypse Game with Cities of Death, Boarding Actions (from IA9), Tunnel Fighting (IA4), and Planetstrike. 

_________________

In IA10 - you can find out about the second half, plus Salamanders, Minotaurs (hooah), Sons of Medusa, Exorcists (Sky Pilot Hooah), Carcharodons (that's your Space Sharks, folks. Sorry!), Star Phantoms, Mantis Warriors (yes please), and Executioners.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got Severin loth and Huron, jesus those models are detailed, Huron's right hand can actualy be seen inside the power fist portion of the lightening claw!


----------

